# gif laden mit eclipse project



## I-Doetzken (3. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

zum Üben habe ich eine kleine Applikation geschrieben, die einfach ein Bild (gif) anzeigt.

Im Verzeichnis mit den ganzen *java und *class-Dateien ist das Verzeichnis "pics", darin liegt die Bilddatei.

```
musterpic = getToolkit().getImage("pics/supermuster.jpg");
```
Wenn ich das via Konsole starte funktioniert das auch.

Nun möchte ich daraus ein eclipse-Projekt machen.
Es soll einen "src" und einen "bin" Ordner geben.

Ich habe etwas rumexperimentiert und gegoogelt, noch ist es ist mir aber nicht gelungen, dass das Bild angezeigt wird.

Was muss ich Eclipse sagen??

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## sylo (3. Aug 2010)

Hi

bei mir funktioniert es so:


```
Image logoFrame = new ImageIcon(this.getClass().getResource("/icons/Logo.png")).getImage();
```

Grüße
sylo


----------



## I-Doetzken (4. Aug 2010)

nach einigem herumprobieren:

So lade ich das Bild, wenn die Bilddatei in dem Verzeichnis "pics" liegt.
Das Verzeichis liegt einfach nur im eclipse workspace "neben" den Verzeichnissen "src" und "bin", es ist nicht im Buildpath oder so eingetragen.

```
tr = new MediaTracker(this); 
gartenpic = getToolkit().getImage("pics/garten.jpg");
tr.addImage(gartenpic, 0);
musterpic = getToolkit().getImage("pics/supermuster.jpg");
tr.addImage(musterpic, 0);
try{
	tr.waitForID(0);
} catch(InterruptedException e){
	System.out.println("Bildladeprobleme!");
}
```


So lade ich das Bild, wenn es in einem jar-Archiv liegt.
Das jar-Archiv ist zum BuildPath hinzugefügt.
Wenn man es von der Konsole aus startet, muss das Archiv im ClassPath sein.

```
tr = new MediaTracker(this); 

ImageIcon imic = new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("/pics/garten.jpg"));
gartenpic = imic.getImage();		
tr.addImage(gartenpic, 0);

imic = new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("/pics/supermuster.jpg"));
musterpic = imic.getImage();		
tr.addImage(musterpic, 0);

try{
   tr.waitForID(0);
} catch(InterruptedException e){
   System.out.println("Bildladeprobleme!");
}
```


----------

